# Verlorenes Leder?



## Eriya (12. November 2008)

Hallo,


Beim BC-Release wurde das Knotenhautleder implementiert. Dies mag jedem Kürschner spätestens bei den vielen, vielen Ebern auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel aufgefallen sein.
Was sicherlich auch jedem Lederverarbeiter aufgefallen sein mag (jedoch nicht wirklich erfreulich war), war die Tatsache, dass man Unverwüstliches Leder nicht weiterhin zusammenstellen konnte zur nächsthöheren 'Lederstufe', sondern sozusagen in einer Sackgasse angelangt war, da der angesammelte Vorrat eigentlich wertlos wurde.

Jetzt: Wird das von Stufe 70+-Mobs gedroppte (höchstwahrscheinlich neue) Leder aus dem Knotenhautleder zusammengestellt werden können oder fängt man wieder bei Null an?

(Reines Interesse, reines Interesse...)


Vorbeugend, da ich eine gewisse Skepsis gegenüber einigen Individuen in diesem Forum trage:
Die SuFu hat bei mir nix ausgespuckt, aber wenn jemand mit 'omfg, du n00b --> SuFu' zu antworten gedenkt (oder auch auf humanere Weise auf jene Funktion hindeuten möchte), so wäre ich dieser Person sehr verbunden, wenn sie auch einen Link zum entsprechenden, offensichtlich bereits existierenden Post angeben würde.


so far...
eure Eri


----------



## echterman (13. November 2008)

ich kann dich verstehen bin auch lederer... stehe vor dem selben problem... da ich zur zeit nicht die zeit zum spielen habe kann ich keine auskunft geben über eventuelle neue lederarten. ich meine wenn du schon nach nordend kannst dann schau doch einfach mal nach obs da was neues gibt...

aber die gefahr besteht natürlich das das knotenhautleder und alle daraus resultierenden nicht mehr gebraucht werden. nur dann halt wenn jemand eben schnell seinen beruf pushen will...

ich denke wenn man beim lederer lehrer war sieht man ja welches leder man dann in zukunft braucht... also besteht die gute alte sufu in dem fall aus einem selbst indem man sich ingame schlau macht... ansonsten kann ich dir da echt nicht sagen was da in zukunft abgeht...

mfg da echterman aka vollmeister aka sexwolf...

Edit: Tante Edith kam gerade rein und sagte: FIRST! Hab sie gepackt und ausem fenster geschmissen. die geht mir mit ihrem FIRST gesabbel dermäßen auf den sack, da macht ihr euch kein bild von.


----------



## nalcarya (13. November 2008)

Hm, ich hab zwar auch in der Beta kurzfristig meinen Lederer gespielt und Mobs gekürschnert allerdings hab ich ehrlich gesagt vergessen ob es die Möglichkeit gab sowas beim trainer zu lernen oder nicht ;_;

Falls du es mittlerweile nicht schon selbst rausgefunden hast, ich werd heut abend erst einloggen können um's zu überprüfen.


----------



## echterman (13. November 2008)

ja wäre cool da mal infos direkt aus dem spiel zu erhalten... also post back, wenn du infos hast, nalcarya...


----------



## Baeon (14. November 2008)

echterman schrieb:


> ja wäre cool da mal infos direkt aus dem spiel zu erhalten... also post back, wenn du infos hast, nalcarya...


zum leveln wird es sicher gebraucht weil man einfach das "neue leder" nicht unter 350 farmen kann zumindest in der tundra

ich binjetzt 440 beim kürschner nur weil ich dort vor der feste die mobs bei den anfangs quests abfarme ....

lg 

baeon


----------



## nalcarya (14. November 2008)

Also, soweit ich es gesehen habe gibt's keine Weiterverarbeitung von Knotenhautleder zu Boreanischem Leder. Und auch für die neuen Lederfetzen gibt es kein Rezept mehr um daraus Leder zu machen... das funktioniert jetzt einfach per rechtsklick auf den Stack mit Fetzen, aus 5 Fetzen werden dann ein normales Leder - keine paar Skillpunkte mehr durch Fetzen verarbeiten :/


----------



## Baeon (14. November 2008)

nein Weiterverarbeitung von Knotenhautleder zu Boreanischem Leder gibt es nicht , aber glaube von normalen Boreanischem leder zu schweren Boreanischem Leder ... habe die skillung erst bei 385 .... sollte bis heute abend es hinbekommen dazu mehr zu sagen


----------



## nalcarya (14. November 2008)

Boreanisches zu Schwerem Boreanischen Leder gibt es, ja. Genau wie Knotenhaut- zu Schwerem Knotenhautleder - das wird dann eben für die späteren Muster benötigt und steht auch erst ab einem späteren Rang beim Lehrer zur Verfügung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## echterman (14. November 2008)

danke leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , die infos haben mir geholfen, jetzt werde ich nicht so ratlos in der neue welt rumrennen...


----------



## Kwatamehn (17. November 2008)

Jo,Infos wurden ja schon gegeben.Bleibt noch zu erwähnen:
In der Tundra auf Hordenseite sind die Lederer-/Kürschnerlehrer nicht gleich im Startgebiet bei der Festung - alle anderen Berufslehrer schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also am besten gleich zu Beginn, bevor man mit questen beginnt, weit nach Osten nach Tunka´le oder wie das jetzt heisst (sorry,hab die neuen Gebiete noch nicht so intus) reiten - dort sind die Lehrer.

Dann bei der Kriegshymnenfestung zu questen anfangen....gleich ausserhalb bei den Nerubern (Spinnenviecher) krieg tman mal nen Haufen neues Leder.Bislang hab ich auch 1x einen blauen Arktischen Frostpelz glaub ich heisst das bekommen.

Berufe auf Maximum lernen (also die "Möglichkweit" auf 450 zu kommen) kostet glaub ich so 35g(also Kürschnern,Lederer,1.Hilfe,Kochen kostet schon mal ordentlich) - Rezepte ab 3g.

die ersten ca. 20 Rezepte brauchen alle nur normales Leder, sonst absolut nix. Kosten sind zw. 6-12 Leder (die die von Beginn an mit Stufe 375 lernbar sind).Wie erwähnt,brauchts für 5 Lederfetzen auf 1 Leder kein Rezept - gibt aber auch keinen SKillpunkt. Die ersten verfügbaren Rezepte sind alle nicht ganz so schlecht, man muss und sollte aber auch nicht alle lernen (es sei denn man ist Fetischist und will ALLE Rezepte) - da sich von Kosten und Möglichkeit zu skillen immer mehrere Rezepte ähneln. Die sind eher nach Nutzen ausgelegt(Angriffskraft/Zaubermacht,Schwere Rüstung,Lederrüstung). Dieses Frostrüstungs-Set zB ist nicht schlecht..aber ich denke ab T4 aufwärts muss man nicht tauschen. Da so billig, werden die Dinger im AH wohl auch kaum was bringen. Mal sehen was sonst noch kommt...


Das Knotenhautleder bald nutzlos sein wird, war abzusehen - sah man auch am Preisverfall im AH...hab ich früher zB für 5 Stk Schweres Knotenhautleder schon bis zu 40g bekommen, sinds jetzt max. 18.

Wenn du´s selbst nicht brauchst oder ein Twink, würde ich es jetzt verkaufen - viell. sogar jetzt eher normales Knotenhautleder, kein schweres...es wird wohl nur mehr zum Hochskillen gebraucht.


----------



## Waldman (19. November 2008)

Jo Leder brauch man nimmer, hab leider auch noch viele Stacks von schwerem Knotenhautleder rumfliegen, mal sehen paar Trommeln vllt. noch bauen oder verkaufen, bringt ja 12,5 g glaub ein Stack beim Händler.


----------



## Ektomorph (26. November 2008)

Also ich hab mein altes Leder ins AH gestellt und es wurde nach 2 - 3 Auktionen alles verkauft...

Es gibt halt immernoch Leute, die den Beruf hochskillen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (26. November 2008)

Japp, ich werd mein Schweres Knotenhautleder atm für ~35-40g pro Stack im AH los. Da ich grad noch meinen Netherschwingenruf nachziehe um einen Drachen zu bekommen sammle ich sowieso noch einen ganzen Haufen davon... von daher ne nette Einnahmequelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

